# taking # back off



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I lost 40 pounds between July & December and have maintained that by careful portion control & calorie-counting. I gained a pound or two back while on vacation. The verdict may not be in since food I ate was somewhat richer and quite a bit saltier than I usually consume. To get those pounds off again, do I stay with my maintenance calories of @1800 per day, or do I need to reduce the number?


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I would try first your maintenance calories plus a bunch of water. You may be able to hydrate them away.


----------

